# Force Command - 2000 Pts - Votann - Friendly



## Asenion (4 mo ago)

*Greater Thurian League 

Battalion

HQ 

Uthar the Destined - 140 Pts*
_Warlord, Ancestral Blessing, Experienced Eye _

*Kahl - 80 Pts *
_Ancestral Crest, A Long List, Autoch-Pattern Combi-Bolter, Forgewrought Plasma Axe, Rampart Crest _

*Lord Grimnyr - 105 Pts*
_The Murmuring Stave, Pragmatic Wisdom, Ancestral Wrath, Fortify, Interface Echo _

*Troops

2x20 Hearth'kyn Warriors w/ Bolters - 540 Pts*
_2 Magna Rail Rifles, 1 Medic, 1 Comms Array _

*11 Hearth'kyn Warriors w/Bolters - 151 Pts *
_1 Magna Rail Rifle, 1 Medic, 1 Comms Array _

*Elites

2x6 C'thonian Beserks w/ Concussion Mauls - 264 Pts

Heavy Support 

3 Hekaton Land Fortresses - 720 Pts*
_Heavy Magna-Rail Cannon, 2 Ion Beamers, 2 Bolt Cannons _


*One unexpected but pursued benefit is the sheer efficiency in Command Points use and generation. The Kahl's relic allows for free Epic Deed Strategems, useful for Medics, buffing damaged Fortresses and Personal Grudges. The Grimnyr allows for CP generation with a spell along with CP reclamation via Pragmatic Wisdom. Comm. Arrays give the impressive Auras a nice range increase.The Rail Guns, especially the Cannons, are buffed by the Greater Thurian custom trait, Uthar and other enhancements. Judgement Tokens are easily generated, by the Kahl, Uthar ( for two) and Strategems. The Grimnyr is promoted to a Lord for extra spells. C'thonian Beserks allow for melee options - useful for protecting Fortresses. Thurian traits make it so Objectives can be secured easily by troops and even by Land Fortresses. The Army is slow and vulnerable to indirect fire - a smart Tau player with lots of SMS can give this Army a very bad day, but every Army has a weakness. Really not an Army you want to face head on.

The Squats are back baby - we may be small but we can kick your butts!*


----------



## Asenion (4 mo ago)

Okay one Criticism is perhaps the Ion Beamers should be concentrated on one Fortress, so it could utilize more from a Strategem that buffs beam weapons. This is probably overall best, even if it makes the force less versatile in a way. It is easily fixed though and I really didn't want to write down the Hekatons individually because it really isn't necessary and there are trade-offs even if one design is overall better in a technical sense. It would really depend on how serious the game is - if it's friendly/casual it's not worth stressing over, if it's a serious game then yes it can be changed easy within the same points limit. You just give one Fortress 2 Beam upgrades instead of 1, run another half and half, and run the third with pure Bolter Cannons.


----------

